# Tech Chat Hell...



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Just asked a simple question... and it goes downhill after that. All I wanted to know is IF my 21.0 remotes will work with a Hopper/joey and if not, where can I get an extra remote?

......................................

Hopper/Joey being installed Friday and I will mirror to 2 other TV's. Question is: will my 21.0 remotes work with a Joey and/or Hopper?

I know dish will give me a remote for the hopper and the joey. But I will need 2 more remotes for mirrored TV's. 


Sheba E (ID: 6F2): Hi, my name is Sheba E (ID: 6F2). How may I help you?
Tom Tague: Hopper/Joey being installed Friday and I will mirror to 2 other TV's. Question is: will my 21.0 remotes work with a Joey and/or Hopper?

I know dish will give me a remote for the hopper and the joey. But I will need 2 more remotes for mirrored TV's. 
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): Hi Tom. How are you today?
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): I would be glad to help you with your concern about your remotes for Hopper and Joey. Let me check the account to further assist you.
Tom Tague: thanks
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): To verify, how man TVs you currently have? 
Tom Tague: 4... I have a 612 and a 722. Each one is mirrored to another TV and I use 21.0 remotes to control them.
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): I see. 
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): So basically you have total of 6 TVs? 
Tom Tague: No... 4. But each DVR is mirrored to a second TV.
Tom Tague: I ran an HDMI cable from my 722 to my kitchen AND an HDMI cable from my 612 to my master bedroom TV. 
Tom Tague: I use 21.0 remotes that I purchased to control the DVR;s.
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): Okay. 
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): 
Thank you for the information. 
Tom Tague: Just trying to find out IF my 21.0 remotes will work on the Hopper/Joey.
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): I am sorry, it will not work. 
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): The Hopper / Joey Remote Control is Model 40.0.
Tom Tague: ok.... So if I need to buy 2 more remotes, where can I get them? I cannot find them on the Dish site
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): I see that you will get one Hopper and 2 Joey.
Tom Tague: Correct.... 
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): This is for total of 3 TVs since this is only a replacement receivers. 
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): I have to check if mirroring a TV will work for this set up. 
Tom Tague: Can the hopper/joey handle 2 UHF remotes.
Tom Tague: I was told YES.... as it has an HDMI and RCA outputs and both are active
Tom Tague: sorry for all the questions
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): You can only use shared view options. 
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): But unfortunately you can not connect more than 3 TVs on this system. 
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): Our technician will be there 3/23 between 8-12PM.
Tom Tague: But both the HDMI and RCA outputs are active all the time correct?
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): You may ask him more questions about this. 
Tom Tague: ok. thanks
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): We are using a different cable for this system. 
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): If you want, you may add 2 more Joey on the account. 
Tom Tague: I may need to cancel when the tech comes out if I cannot get it to work.. Glad to add another joey... not for 7.00 a month each!
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): This way, you will be able to view different programming. 
Tom Tague: I can mirror the signal for free.
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): I understand that. 
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): However, we don't do mirroring for this equipment. 
Tom Tague: I do that.. All the cable is already in place...
Sheba E (ID: 6F2): You may check with the technician to see if there is a way. 
Tom Tague: Not asking Dish to support it.... Just need to know how to get a remote for a Hooper AND if 2 UHF remotes will work on a Hopper/joey

.... Silence after that............... never get an answer on how to get an extra remote for a Hopper. Guess I can call in a bad remote in and get one for free.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Quick search turned up a few but here's 1.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ase&utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_base


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

tommiet said:


> Just asked a simple question... and it goes downhill after that. All I wanted to know is IF my 21.0 remotes will work with a Hopper/joey and if not, where can I get an extra remote?


Tom, I don't have a Hopper so can't verify this but my understanding is that the 21.0 will work with the Hopper/Joey in IR mode. I think you will need to toggle a setting on the Hopper to enable the IR mode and toggle a switch on the 21.0 to switch it to IR then pair it with the Hopper. Then use the 40.0's on the mirrored TV's. Maybe someone can verify this for you.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

That is correct. The 20.0 and 21.0 will work in IR mode (address 1). If you need RF and can't find another Hopper 40.0 remote, a 922 32.0 remote will also work.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

I can get better support here than calling Dish....

I need to be able to use a UHF remote as my mirrored TV is in another room. So I'm still trolling to find out if I can use 2 UHF remotes with the new stuff.

Sounds like the best option is to call in a DOA remote and get another for free. As you can see from my chat, I asked how to buy one and got zip......


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

GravelChan said:


> Tom, I don't have a Hopper so can't verify this but my understanding is that the 21.0 will work with the Hopper/Joey in IR mode. I think you will need to toggle a setting on the Hopper to enable the IR mode and toggle a switch on the 21.0 to switch it to IR then pair it with the Hopper. Then use the 40.0's on the mirrored TV's. Maybe someone can verify this for you.


That is an option too that may work.... Dish just says "it won't work." Tech-LESS support stinks... Simple questions... No answers.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You can use multiple 40.0 or 32.0 UHF remotes with a Hopper. I just picked up a used 32 from eBay for that purpose for $12 shipped. It works fine. It won't do backup/restore like the 40, but does everything else (pairing, locate, on-screen battery status, interactive code search and learning). The key must be set to 1, and you must hold it right next to the antenna when pairing.

Tech support is generally clueless, especially about Hoper. But the DIRT team here is top notch. They are by far the best way to get answers or get something done.


----------



## duffasaurus (Aug 17, 2008)

From the conversation with tech support, it sounds like your call was out sourced to India or the Philipines! According to Dish corporate, in this case you had the right to ask to be transfered to USA based tech support! Speaking to an out sourced call center for tech support can be very frustrating due to the fact that there is a language barrier and all the responses are scripted! Also, alot of the answers are incorrect.
From my experience with the Hopper/Joey a UHF remote is needed and for the accessory components any Universal Remote will work. When the Hopper/Joey install is complete and the account is updated, in the Dish Store on your account; the remotes appropriate for your equipment will appear. You will not see the 40.0 UHF 4G remote otherwise.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tommiet said:


> Just asked a simple question... and it goes downhill after that. All I wanted to know is IF my 21.0 remotes will work with a Hopper/joey and if not, where can I get an extra remote?
> 
> ......................................
> 
> ...


Looks like they out sourced you to the blonde in the "This Blonde Isn't Joking" thread.


----------

